# Shower Issue



## Jefferx (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello:

I am working on installing a new shower and I ran into a pressure issue. The hot and cold water supplies are 1/2" copper pipes and delivering 80-85 PSI to the valve which connects to a tub spout and 3-Way Diverter Valve, then it connects to a Hand Shower and a Rainfall shower. 

If I set the diverter valve to just the hand shower I only get 55 PSI, if I set the Diverter to the Rainfall shower and hand shower the PSI drops to 20 at the handshower, while rainfall shower seems keeps good pressure. 

Any ideas what may be causing the issue? Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Better hire a plumber :yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Get a professional. 

Home depot makes you think you can do it yourself. We have many years of experience to obtain this knowledge.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jefferx said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am working on installing a new shower and I ran into a pressure issue. The hot and cold water supplies are 1/2" copper pipes and delivering 80-85 PSI to the valve which connects to a tub spout and 3-Way Diverter Valve, then it connects to a Hand Shower and a Rainfall shower.
> 
> ...


Ya kidding us, right??? If you can afford this expensive faucet, then you can afford to hire a REAL plumber..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why would we give away the knowledge that guarantees our living? It makes no sense that I would tell you something that myself or one of my fellow plumbers could charge you for.  You can learn the answer by quitting your job pushing papers or making widgets and go into a plumbing apprenticeship, or pay money for it. Ether way, it's going to cost you something, just as it cost everyone here something.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

:no: the nerve of some, guess theres no need to ask if he's a plumber... we should have a thread about the funny [email protected] hacks say...:thumbup:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Jefferx said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am working on installing a new shower and I ran into a pressure issue. The hot and cold water supplies are 1/2" copper pipes and delivering 80-85 PSI to the valve which connects to a tub spout and 3-Way Diverter Valve, then it connects to a Hand Shower and a Rainfall shower.
> 
> ...


No need to thank us in advance Jefferx. You are going to get nothing but
grief here cause you are not in a DIY forum. If you had taken the time to read the threads posted for new members, you would have discovered that
you must be a licensed pro to become a member here. No offense to you
sir, but your solution can possibly be obtained elsewhere on the internet.
Good luck to you, and have a great day...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

